# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Kafkas Kokenlilerin 1

## atoybil

KUZEY ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

KAFKAS KüKENLİLERİN TüRKİYE'DEKİ DAĞILIMI 

Fransızlar'ın desteği ile hazırlanan bölücü KAFKASYA YAZILARI dergisi, KAFKAS HALKLARI'nı 5 gruba ayırıyor: 

DAĞISTANLILAR, 
VEYNAKLAR, 

OSETLER, 

ABHAZ-ADIGELER, 

TüRK KüKENLİLER 

Bunların altında da 50 civarında OTONTON (yerli) halk (oymak) olduğu belirtiliyor. Meseleye bu tasnif ile bakınca KAFKASYA'da yaşıyan 5 gruptan 4'ünün TüRK sayılmadığı, TüRKLüK'le hiç alakalı görülmediği anlaşılıyor. (sayı 2, sf. 20) 

Eğer biz bu 5 grubun birbiri ile bağlantılarını ve TüRK kökenlerini ortaya koyabilirsek, mesele kalmıyacaktır. Zaten daha önceki yazılarımızda KAFKASYA, KARADENİZ BüLGESİ ve DOĞU ANADOLU'da yaşamış olan halkların TüRKLER ile yakınlığını göstermiştik. 

Dergi KAFKASYALILAR'ın kaderinin sürgün olduğunu, ve sürekli dışarıya göç verdiğini belirtiyor. TüRKİYE'nin KAFKAS HALKLARI için 2. VATAN olduğunu söylüyor, ve TüRKİYE nüfusunun %7'sinin bu gruptan oluştuğunu öne sürüyor. Bu da şimdiki nüfusumuza göre 4.5 milyon kadar insan demektir. 

1864'de büyük üERKES sürgünü, 1877-78 KAFKASYA ayaklanmaları sonucu göçler ile gelenlerin yarıdan fazlasını ADİGELER'in oluşturduğunu belirtiyor. Dergi üERKES, üEüEN gibi grupları ADİGE adı altında toplamaya çalışıyor. 

TüRKİYE'deki en büyük ADİGE grubunu şABSUĞLAR oluşturmaktadır. Sonra ABHAZLAR (ADZEH-ABADZEH), sonra UBIHLAR, sonra KABARTAYLAR gelmektedir. UBIHüA Batı KAFKAS dilleri arasında sayılmaktadır. KABARTAYCA doğu lehçesidir. TüRKİYE'deki üERKESLER batı lehçesi konuşur. 

Diğer üERKES boyları KEMGUEY, BJEDUĞ, BESLENEY'dir. BESLENEY dili, KABARTAYCA içinde mütalaa edilebilir. TüRKİYE'deki tüm üERKES boylarının nüfusu 2.5-3 milyon kadar sayılmaktadır. Bunların %20-25'i anadilini koruyabilmiştir. 

üERKES kökenlilerin Batı Lehçesi konuşanları TOKAT, ADAPAZARI, BOLU-DüZCE, İZMİT, BALIKESİR, BURSA, üANAKKALE, SAMSUN, SİNOP, KAHRAMANMARAş, SİVAS, GüMüşHANE, KARS, ORDU, NİĞDE, AKSARAY, AFYON, KüTAHYA, İZMİR, İSTANBUL, ANKARA, üORUM, AMASYA, HATAY, ADANA, ANTALYA, KAYSERİ, KONYA MERSİN ve diğer illere dağılmışlardır. 

Doğu Lehçesi konuşan üERKES kökenliler ise KAYSERİ, KAHRAMANMARAş, SİVAS, YOZGAT, BANDIRMA, KüTAHYA, TOKAT, AMASYA, SAMSUN, YALOVA, ANKARA, İSTANBUL, İZMİR'e dağılmışlardır. Yaklaşık 650 kasaba köy ve mezrada üERKES görülür. 

UBIH kökenliler üERKES ve ABHAZLAR ile karışık bulunur. ADAPAZARI, BALIKESİR, KAHRAMANMARAş yörelerindedirler. UBIHüA'yı tam olarak konuşabilen tek kişi TİEVFİK ERENü idi. BALIKESİR'in HACI OSMAN köyünde 1990'lı yıllarda ölmüştür. UBIHüA'nın KAFKASYA'da değil de, tek temsilcisinin kaldığı ANADOLU'da araştırılması da, ayrıca enteresan bir olaydir. 

ABHAZCA'nın batı lehçesini konuşanlara ABHAZ veya ABSUVA denir. Gerek KAFKASYA'da gerek TüRKİYE'deki göçmenler arasında çoğunluğu oluşturur. Doğu lehçesi ise AşUVA ve AşKAROVA iki ağız halinde görülür. Doğu lehçesi konuşanlara ABAZIN denir. 

ABSUVALAR genelde MARMARA bölgesindedir. ADAPAZARI, BOLU, ESKİşEHİR, BİLECİK, İZMİT, İSTANBUL, ANKARA, İZMİR, TOKAT, SİVAS ve YOZGAT'tadırlar. 

ABAZINLAR ise ANADOLU'nun iç kısımlarında ve doğğusundadırlar. YOZGAT, TOKAT, KAYSERİ, SİVAS, üORUM, ADANA, İSTANBUL, ANKARA, İZMİR'de görülürler. ABHAZLAR 700-800.000 civarındadır. 140 yerleşim birimine dağılmışlardır. ABAZİNCE, TüRKİYE'de üERKESCE'nin etkisinde kalarak değişmiştir. 

TüRKİYE'deki DAĞISTANLILAR arasında AVARLAR ve MA'ARULA en yaygın gruptur. AVARCA yer yer kullanılmaktadır. YALOVA'da yerleşik AVARLAR arasındaki DARGİLER (TSADAH)de vardır. 

Sonraki grup LEZGİLER (KHURAL)dir. Bunlar genellikle ANADOLU'nun batı bölgelerinde büyük köylerde yaşamaktadır. LEZGİCE ancak yaşlılar tarafından kullanılmaktadır. DARGİ, KUMUK, LAK ve TAT dilleri de unutulmak üzeredir. 

Bütün bu DAĞISTANLI topluluklar 100 kadar yerleşim biriminde yaşamaktadırlar. Sayıları 200.000 kadardır. İSTANBUL, ANKARA, İZMİR, İZMİT, BALIKESİR, YALOVA, BURSA, üANAKKALE, DENİZLİ, ADANA, AKSARAY, SAMSUN, KAHRAMANMARAş, KARS, MUş, ERZURUM, SİVAS, TOKAT, DİYARBAKIR, KAYSERİ, HATAY, ARTVİN, TRABZON'da da vardır. Anadil kullanımı %10 kadardır. 

DAĞISTANLILAR'dan sonraki grup üEüEN-İNGUşLAR'dır. İNGUşLAR, üEüENLER'den farklı olduklarını vurgulasalar da, dilleri birbirine çok yakındır. üEüENLER (NOKHüO), KUZEY KAFKASYA'nın en kalabalık grubudur. İlk uluslaşmış topluluk ta üEüENLER'dir. Sonra ABHAZLAR gelir. AVAR, LEZGİ, OSET, üERKES, DARGİLER daha kalabalıklaşmış olsalar da kabile-oymak düzeyinde kalmışlardır. 

TüRKİYE'deki üEüEN ve İNGUşLAR 150.000 kadardır. 80 yerleşim birimine dağılmışlardır. KAHRAMANMARAş, MUş, SİVAS, KONYA, KARS, KAYSERİ, ERZURUM, üANAKKALE, İSTANBUL, ANKARA, İZMİR'de yaşamaktadırlar. 

OSETLER ise İRON ve DİGORİN oymakları olarak görülür. Ayrı lehçeleri vardır. TüRKİYE'de IRONLAR çoğunluktadır. 100-120.000 kadar OSET kökenli 65 yerleşim biriminde yaşamaktadır. KARS, MUş, YOZGAT, ERZURUM, SİVAS, KAYSERİ, İSTANBUL, ANKARA, İZMİR'dir. TüRKİYE'deki OSETLER hep müslümandır. 

Bu gruplar KAFKASYA'da %90 müslüman iken, TüRKİYE'de %100 müslümandır. Hepsi sosyal hayatta faaldir. Sendikacı ABDULLAH BAşTüRK aslen DAĞISTANLI idi. 

TüRKİYE'deki üERKES, ABAZA, UBIH ve OSETLER Sünni-Hanefidirler. üEüEN ve DAĞISTANLILAR Sünni-şafidirler. Bu gruptan TATLAR ki, İRANLILAR ile YAHUDİLER'in karışmasından oluşmuş bir grup olduğu söylenir, şii-Caferidir. Bu grup TüRKİYE'de çoğu zaman AZERü, bazen de ACEM olarak bilinir. 

DOĞU VE GüNEYDOĞU ANADOLU'ya yerleşen bu KAFKASYA göçmenlerinden "kürtleşen" gruplar da vardır. OSETLER bunların başında gelir. Ancak incelemeler çoğunun KAFKAS adlarını koruduklarını göstermektedir. 

1800'lerde SURHAY HAN liderliğinde yüzlerce LAK, DAĞISTAN'dan göçerek DİYARBAKIR'a yerleşmiştir. 

Aslında bölücü derginin belirtiği gibi, 1000 kadar şehir, kasaba, köy, mezraya dağılmış bu gruplardan gündelik hayatta kendi anadiliyle konuşup yaşıyanı son derece azdır. 

Derginin belirttiğine göre oymaklar arası evlilikler anadillerin yok olmasına, resmi dil TüRKüE'nin ortak dil haline gelmesine sebep olmaktadır. (KAFKASYA YAZILARI, sayı 2, sf. 32) Bundan acaba bu tarz evliliklere itibar edilmemesi mi kastediliyor, pek anlaşılmıyor. Ancak bazı yerlerde oymaklar arası evliliğin dil zenginleşmesine yol açtığı, her iki dilin de konuşulduğu öne sürülmekte. ürnek olarak verilenlere bakılırsa, ADANA-TUFANBEYLİ yöresinde ABAZİNLER hem ABAZİNCE, hem de AGİDECE konuşabilmektedir. YALOVA'nın 3 köyünde bazı ailelerin hem AVARCA, hem de DARGİCE konuştukları belirtilmektedir. 

KAFKAS YAZILARI dergisinin yazarları bunları belirttikten sonra, TüRKİYE'ye yerleşmiş, evlenerek diğer TüRK .oy ve oymakları ile iyice karışmış ve TEK bir MİLLET haline gelmiş bütün bu küçük gruplar için "kültürel haklar" talep ediyor!... Onları bizden ve birbirinden ayırmak için elinden geleni yapıyor!. 

Bu hususu bir sonraki yazıda ele alacak, verilen bilgilerin ve rakamların doğru olup olmadığını araştıracağız. 
***
email: [email protected]

----------


## atoybil

KUZEY ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

KAFKASYA KüKENLİLERİN TüRKİYE'DEKİ DAĞILIMI - 2 
TüRKİYE CUMHURİYETİ'ndeki ilk nüfus sayımı 28 Ekim 1927 tarihindedir.... Bugüne kadar yapılan hiç bir sayımda etnik köken sorulmamıştır. 

1927 ve 1935 sayımlarında "aile arasında konuşulan dil nedir?" sorusuna cevap aranmıştır. 

- 1940 ve 1950 nüfus sayımında, "ev içinde konuşulan dil nedir?" sorusu, 

- 1955 sayımında "ev halkının kendi aralarında konuştuğu dil nedir?" sorusu 

- 1960 ve 1965 sayımında ise, "ev içinde ve aile içinde konuşulan dil nedir?" sorusu vardı. 

Benzer bir soru 1965-1985 arasındaki 4 sayımda da yer almıştır. Ancak 1990'da böyle bir soru sorulmamıştır. 

Sayımlarda 

- YABANCI DİLLER: ALMANCA, İNGİLİZCE, İTALYANCA, vs. şeklinde; 

- MAHALLİ DİLLER: KüRTüE, ARAPüA, ABAZACA, üERKESCE, GüRCüCE, LAZCA, BOşNAKüA, vs. şeklinde, 

- AZINLIK DİLLERİ: ERMENİCE, RUMCA, YAHUDİCE şeklinde 

belirtilmiştir. Herhalde TüRKüE ile aynı sayıldığı için AZERİCE, TüRKMENCE, MESKETüE, TATARCA'ya bu listede yer verilmemiştir. 

1927 yılı sayımında KAFKAS dili olarak yalnız üERKESCE ayrı gösterilmiş ve 95.901 kişinin bu dili evde konuştuğu tesbit edilmiştir. GüRCüCE, LAZCA, ABAZACA gibi KAFKAS dilleri 171.000'i bulan DİĞER DİLLER arasında yer almıştır ki, bunlara ALMANCA, BULGARCA vs. de dahildi. 

Bunların yarısını KAFKAS kökenli sayarsak, 85.000 eder ki, toplam 180.000 kişi o dönemde KAFKAS kökenli olduğu görülür. 

Aslında bu değerlendirme son derece gerçekçidir. İletişimin son derece kısıtlı olduğu; yol, vasıta, telefon, radyo bulunmadığı gözönünde tutularsa, ülkedeki bütün KAFKAS kökenlilerin kendi aralarında anadilleriyle konuşabildiklerini kabul etmek yanlış olmaz. 

Bu değerlendirmeyi gerçekçi kılan ikinci husus ta, sayımın büyük göçlerden 10-50 yıl sonra yapılmış olmasıdır. İster 1877-78 KAFKAS isyanı sonrası olsun, ister 1917 İhtilal sonrası olsun, göç edenlerin büyük kısmı hayattadır. Daha önce, 1834'de göçmüş olanların da çocukları, torunları hayattadır. ülkenin iktisadi, siyasi durumu bu kişilerin yerli TüRKLER ile kaynaşmasına fazla imkan tanımamıştır. 

1927'de TüRKİYE'nin nüfusu 14 milyon kadardı. Böylece o dönemde TüRKİYE'deki LAZ, üERKES, GüRCü, üEüEN, ABAZA, ADİGE olanların Nüfusun ancak %1.3'ünü teşkil ettikleri kolayca görülür. 

Halbuki KAFKAS YAZILARI dergisi bu oranın bugün %7 olduğunu öne sürmektedir. 1927-2000 arasında hiç bir önemli büyük göç olmadığına göre, bu artışın gerçekçi bir yanı ve açıklaması yoktur. 

Yine aynı oranla gidilirse, kolayca görülür ki, 75 milyon nüfuslu bugünkü TüRKİYE'de bütün KAFKAS kökenlilerin sayısı 975.000 kadardır ve 1 milyondan azdır. Bu rakam yerli TüRKLER'le evlenip karıştıklarını da nazar-ı itibara almadan bulunan rakamdır. 

1927 sayımında önemli bir tesbit te, evde "Kürtçe" konuşanların oranının % 8.9 olmasıdır. Bu da 1.246.000 kişi demekti. 

Tekrar belirtelim ki, bu rakam çok gerçekçidir. Ulaşım, eğitim ve haberleşme imkanlarının son derece kıt olması sebebiyle bütün Kürt aşiretleri o dönemde 50 kadar değişik ağız ve lehçe kullanıyorlar, çoğu da TüRKüE bilmiyordu. 

Ancak hemen eklemek gerekir ki, konuşulan ağızların hepsinin tek bir dil imiş gibi bir araya toplanması, yanlış olmuştur. 

Aynı oranla gidersek bugünkü 75 milyon nüfuslu TüRKİYE'de "kürt" aşiretlerine mensup kişi sayısı 6.675.000 olur. 

DOĞU ve GüNEYDOĞU ANADOLU'da nüfusun BATI ANADOLU'ya göre çok daha fazla arttığı öne sürülerek bu rakamı düşük bulanlar çıkabilir. 

Ancak unutmamak gerekir ki, DOĞU illeri nüfusunun tümü kürt kökenli değildir!.. En az yarısı kendini her bakımdan TüRK olarak tanımlar. İkincisi bu iller BATI illerimize %50 varan bir göç vermişlerdir, ve göçenler bir nesil sonra kürtlüklerini unutup tamamen Türkleşmişlerdir!.. 

O yüzdendir ki, anarşik bölücü olaylarda 15 milyon nüfuslu İSTANBUL'da HAKKARİ'den, hatta DİYARBAKIR'dan daha fazla "kürt" yaşamasına rağmen, sokaklara dökülenler 3-5000 kişiyi geçmez!. 

Yine 1927 sayımının ortaya koyduğu bir başka önemli husus ARAPüA konuşanların %3.98 gibi yüksek bir oranda olmasıdır. Bu, GüNEY ve GüNEYDOĞU illerimizde "kürt" sayılan pek çok vatandaşımızın aslında ARAP kökenli olduğunu gösterir. İbrahim Tatlıses gibi... 

Aslında bu son derece tabiidir. OSMANLI DEVLETİ zamanında HALEP, şAM, MUSUL vilayetlerinde TüRKLER, Kürt aşiretleri, ve ARAPLAR hep bir arada yaşamakta idiler. 

Bu orana göre 1927 yılında TüRKİYE'de 231.000 kadar ARAP kökenli vardı. HATAY'ın TüRKİYE'ye katılmasıyla bu rakam biraz daha yükselmiştir. şu anda aynı oran gözönünde tutulursa 2.985.000 kadar ARAP kökenli TüRK vatandaşımız olduğu düşünülebilir. Nüfus oranının bölgede yüksek olmasına rağmen, iç göç, evlilikler vs. sebebiyle rakamda fazla artış olduğunu sanmıyoruz. 

ARAP dili, "kürtçe" ağızlardan, ve KAFKAS dillerinden daha şanslıdır. KUR'AN eğitimi sebebiyle TüRKLER arasında dahi ARAPüA bilenlerin sayısı artmaktadır. Ancak bu dilin aile arasındaki kullanılmasında belirgin bir azalma olduğu inancındayız. Daha sonraki sayımlar bizi doğrular mahiyettedir. 

URFA, MARDİN, HATAY, ADANA, İSKENDERUN gibi illerimize sahip çıkmaya çalışan Kürt bölücüler; bölgede kendilerinden çok daha fazla sayıda ARAP kökenli vatandaşımız olduğunu hatırlamalıdırlar. üstelik, dediğimiz gibi, bu yörelerinin nüfusunun en az yarısı da öz-be-öz TüRK'tür, TüRK boylarından gelir. 

1927 yılı sayımında, TüRK-RUM mübadelesine rağmen, RUMCA konuşanların oranı %0.88 idi. Bu 123.200 kişi demektir. Aynı oran korunabilseydi, bugün TüRKİYE'de 660.000 Rum olması gerekirdi. Ancak Rumlar'ın sayısı gittikçe azalmış, ve bugün ancak İSTANBUL'da 5000 kadar, bütün TüRKİYE'de de tahminen 15.000 kadar Rum kalmıştır. 

Esas konumuzu teşkil eden KAFKAS dillerini konuşanlardan üERKESLER 1927 yılında nüfusun ancak % 0.66'sı kadardı. Yoğun bir şekilde yaşadıkları illerin hiç birinde de nüfusun %5'inden fazlasını teşkil etmiyorlardı. (sayı 1, sf. 22-24) 

ürnek vermek gerekirse, BOLU'da 12.000 kadar üERKES vardı, (% 5.54). KAYSERİ'de 13.616 (&5.72), KOCAELİ'nde 8.959 (%3.13), TOKAT'ta 7.131 (%2.71), üORUM'da 5.297 (%2.14) üERKES asıllı vatandaşımız yaşıyordu. 

1935 yılı sayımları ise daha da enteresandır. KAFKAS dillerinden GüRCüCE, üERKESCE, ABAZACA ve LAZCA anadil ve ikinci dil olarak gösterilmiştir. Biz hepsini o etnik kökene bağlı olanlar olarak kabul ediyoruz. 

- üERKESCE : anadil 92.000.... ikinci dil 15.000..... 

- GüRCüCE: anadil 57.000.... ikinci dil 16.000..... 

- ABAZACA: anadil 10.000..... ikinci dil 2000..... 

- LAZCA anadil 63.000..... ikinci dil 5.000...... 

Bu neyi göstermektedir?.. Bizce nüfus artmış, ancak eğitim vs. sebebiyle bazı KAFKAS kökenliler TüRKüE'yi daha çok kullanmaya başlamışlardır. Meseleye böyle bakılırsa, üERKES asıllıların 8 yıl içinde yaklaşık 96.000'den 107.000'e çıktıkları görülür. Nüfus artışı olarak normaldir. Ama evde üERKESCE konuşanların sayısı takriben %5 düşmüştür. 

Aynı şekilde 1927 nüfus sayımında tesbit edemediğimiz GüRCü kökenlilerin toplam nüfusunun 73.000; ABAZA kökenlilerin 12.000, LAZ kökenlilerin ise 72.000 olduğu tesbit edilir. 

1945 sayımında anadilde konuşanlar sayısında büyük düşüşler vardır. 

- üERKESCE: anadil 66.691.... ikinci dil 21.032.... toplam: 87.723...... 

- GüRCüCE: anadil 10.000.... ikinci dil 15711..... toplam: 25.711...... 

- ABAZACA: anadil 8.602..... ikinci dil 2.821.... toplam: 9.423..... 

- LAZCA: anadil 46.987.... ikinci dil 12.618..... toplam: 59.605...... 

Hemen bütün KAFKAS gruplarında bir düşüş vardır. Bir dış göç olmadığına, nüfus sürekli arttığına göre bu nasıl yorumlanabilir? 

Bizce bu sonuç ATATüRKüü "MİLLET" ve "MİLLİYETüİLİK" anlayışının bir sonucudur. Elbetteki üERKES, GüRCü, LAZ asıllı vatandaşlarımızın sayısı da artmakta, ancak onların kendilerini TüRKLER'den ayırmaları azalmaktadır!.. Zaten kendilerini TüRKLER'e yakın hissettikleri için bu ülkeye göç etmişlerdir, o yüzden de kısa zamanda yerli TüRKLER ile kaynaşmışlardır. 

Bu siyaset 1950'lere kadar başarı ile yürütülmüştür. 

1950 sayımında anadil-ikinci dil ayırımı yapılmamıştır. 

- üERKESCE : 75.837, 

- GüRCüCE : 40.076, 

- ABAZACA: 17.200, 

- LAZCA: 70.423 

DİĞER DİLLER : 304.000 

1950 sıyımında GüRCü, ABAZA ve LAZ kökenlilerin sayısındaki artış büyük ihtimalle 2. Dünya Savaşı dolayısiyle RUSYA'dan kaçanlardan dolayıdır. Ve bir de 1940 yılından sonra ATATüRKüü MİLLi SİYüSET'in gevşemeye, etnik kökenlilerin ihmal edilmeye başlamasının sonucudur. 

1955 sayımı sonuçları ise şöyledir: 

- üERKESCE: anadil 80.000.... ikinci dil 72.000.... toplam: 152.000...... 

- GüRCüCE : anadil 72.604..... ikinci dil 47.000.... toplam: 119.604..... 

- ABAZACA : anadil 14.000..... ikinci dil 12.000..... toplam: 26.000...... 

- LAZCA : anadil 31.000...... ikinci dil 19.000..... toplam: 50.000..... 

Açıkçası LAZCA hariç, diğer üü KAFKAS grubunun artışına, "etnik kayırma"nın yaygınlaşmasından başka bir açıklama bulamıyoruz. üzellikle Demokrat Parti'nin iktidara gelişi, populist politikanın ön plana çıkması, milletvekili ve bürokratların yandaşlarını kayırmaya başlamaları, seçim tavizleri Kürtçülük, Lazcılık, üerkescilik faaliyeti adeta makbul hale getirmiştir. Burada azalmakta olan LAZ grubu bir sonraki seçimde artış gösterecektir. 

1960 nüfus sayımı sonuçlarına göre: 

- üERKESCE: anadil 63.137..... ikinci dil 65.061.... toplam: 128.198..... 

- GüRCüCE : anadil 52.000.... ikinci dil 54.948..... toplam: 106.948..... 

- ABAZACA: anadil 4.689..... ikinci dil 8.091..... toplam: 12.780...... 

- LAZCA : anadil 21.703..... ikinci dil 38.275..... toplam: 59.978..... 

Yalnız 1950 sayımından itibaren gözönünde tutulması gereken bir husus ta artık bu rakamların TüRKİYE'deki LAZ, üERKES, GüRCü kökenlilerin tam sayısını vermediğidir. üünkü bir kısmı artık bu dilleri konuşamamaktadır. 

1965 sayımı sonuçları: 

- üERKESCE : anadil 58.339..... ikinci dil 55.030.... toplam: 113.369..... 

GüRCüCE: anadil 32.944..... ikinci dil 48.976.... toplam: 81.920.... 

- ABAZACA: anadil 4.563.... ikinci dil 7.836..... toplam: 12.399..... 

- LAZCA: anadil 26.007.... ikinci dil 59.101.... toplam: 85.108.... 

Görüldüğü gibi, göçmen KAFKAS kökenli gruplar, tıpkı Kürtler gibi büyük şehirlere kaydıkça yerli TüRKLER ile daha çok kaynaşmakta, ve en önemli fark gibi görünen dillerini unutmaktadırlar. 40 yıl içinde nüfus iki kat artmış ama, bu dilleri konuşanların sayısında büyük bir artış olmamıştır. 

Ancak etnik farklılıklar ortadan kalkarken KİMLİK sorunu ise daha keskinleşmiştir. Hele 1990'dan sonra gerek Kürt, gerekse Kafkas kökenliler AVRUPA ve AMERİKA tarafından sistemli bir şekilde körüklenen bir kimlik arayışına girmişlerdir. Halbuki, ne KAFKAS kökenlilerin, ne de Kürt aşiretlerinin TüRKLER'den görünür hiç bir farkları yoktur. Mahalli kıyafetlerin kullanımı bile azalmıştır. Mahalli yemekler TüRKİYE'nin her tarafında pişirilir olmuştur. LüHMACUN, KARADENİZ PİDESİ, HAMSİ PİLüVI, üERKEZ TAVUĞU artık hemen her şehirde bulunabilen yemeklerdendir. O bölgelerde ise İSKENDER KEBABI, hatta Mc DONALDS dükkanları açılmıştır. 

Bizce nüfus sayımı bu sorunu çözecek en önemli araçlardan birisidir. Bizim ülkemizde yaşayan insanların kökü-kökeninden hiç bir korkumuz yoktur. Hangi boy veya soydan geldiği de bir sorun teşkil etmez!.. Bilakis, bu ülkede yaşıyan insanların tümünün nereden geldiğini, hangi boy veya soydan geldiği, hangi aşiret veya oymağa bağlı olduğu, anadilinin ne olduğu, hangi dilleri konuşabildiği son derece önemlidir. 

Bu yüzden 2010 yılı nüfus sayımında herkese hem anadili, hem de kökeni sorulmalıdır!.. 

Ancak ANADİL daha önce yapıldığı gibi üERKESCE-KüRTüE şeklinde genel gruplar halinde değil; TüRKİYE'de tespit edilmiş olan 86 ağız ve lehçe olarak sorulmalıdır!.. 

Biz, insanımıza 
Kendinizi tam anlamıyla TüRK sayıyor musunuz? 
Kendinizi (Laz, üerkes, Kürt) kökenli TüRK mü sayıyorsunuz? 
kendinizi TüRK saymıyor musunuz? 

sorularının bile sorulmasını istiyoruz!.. Böylece bütünleşmiş kaynaşmış bir millet oluşturmakta ne kadar başarılı veya başarısız olduğumuzu da görmek mümkün olacaktır!. 

Böylece kendilerini TüRK adından koparıp "kürt" başlığı altında toplamak istiyenlerin ortak bir dili olmadığı, 50'ye yakın değişik ağız konuştukları sayılarıyla görülecektir. TüRKİYE'de 25 milyon değil, yaklaşık 7 milyon Kürt olduğu, bunların çoğunun "Kürtçe" bilmediği, ve kendini TüRKLER'den ayırmadığı ortaya çıkcacaktır. 

Aynı şekilde, 1000 ayrı yerleşim birimine dağıldıklarını kendileri itiraf eden, ve kendilerini LAZ, üERKES başlığı altında toplamaya çalışan KAFKAS bölücüleri de derslerini alsınlar!... Kimin gerçekten üERKESCE, kimin ADİGECE, kimin şABSUĞCA, kimin KUMUKüA, kimin TATüA, kimin LAKüA, kimin DARGICA, kimin ABAZİNCE, kimin LAZCA, kimin LEZGİCE, kimin AVARCA, kimin OSETüE konuştuğunu görsünler!. Ve kanımız, canımız bir KAFKAS göçmenlerinin bizden ayrı olmadığını anlasınlar!.. Ve ayrı "kültürel hak" talebinde bulunurken, bunu gözönünde tutsunlar!. 

Bilsinler ki, bu ülkede hepimizi birleştiren güçlü yapan TüRKLüK ve TüRKüE'dir!. Ve KAFKAS KüKENLİLER bu ülkenin en vatanperver kişileridir!.. 
***
email: [email protected]

----------

